# 3DS Pokemon internal use titles and BroadOn Wii/iQue Player/BB2 repository leaks



## Ryccardo (May 1, 2020)

The "Pokémon Prototypes General" topic on 4chan has continued to go on, with thousands of posts since our first report concerning leaks of the code of American generation I games, followed by another article about the code of generation II games plus demonstration builds featured at Spaceworld 1999.

Not too surprisingly, more content has been released since then:


 The previously leaked "Nintendo Master Lists", Excel databases of every assigned product code for most systems from the Famicom to the 64DD, from the Game Boy to the DSi, while not forgetting the arcade model of the SNES and the Pokémon Mini (no love for the Satellaview, though!)

 An archive called "oman.rar", apparently containing the Nintendo 64 SDK.

 Titlekey lists for digital DSi and Wii software.

 3DS software for internal use based on modified builds of generation 6 and 7 games, chiefly an O-Power local distribution program for X/Y, infrared-based legality checkers intended for use in tournaments, and an alleged tournament recorder for Sun/Moon.

 English and Japanese versions of the "Mew distribution app" for the 3DS, consisting of nothing more than a retail copy of Pokémon Red with a preprogrammed savestate in which the player owns an officially generated Mew, ready to trade it away and reload the savestate.

 Last (to date) but certainly not least, a file called "unsorted.7z" containing further archives of CVS repositories, which in turn contain BroadOn's work on the iQue Player (the recently hacked Chinese N64 featuring digital distribution), of the Wii (or, as it was codenamed before "Revolution", of the "New Nintendo GameCube") - including source code for the bootrom, boot1 and BC, boot2, IOS, and even Verilog source for some components as well as plenty of documentation!
Astute readers may have noticed that neither of those systems is a completely original design, being based on (and mostly compatible with) the N64 and GameCube - and be assured the content doesn't ignore those platforms; but wait, there's more!
Not only the iQue code contains plenty of 64DD related items (such as its main API, libleo, or the accessory's boot ROM), it's even got some Wii factory images... and plans for "BB2", the canceled Chinese GameCube combining the digital titles of its predecessor with retail GCN discs, built-in Ethernet, a planned hard drive, and support for contemporary multimedia discs (DVD as a paid download, VCD, CD+G, MP3, JPG, DivX)!

 Finally, a (dis)honorable mention for two later files called atlantis.zip and N2000.zip: the former is completely fake, while the second (protected with password "N1GG3R") is just a reupload of already circulating Wii SDKs.

_The author thanks @Larsenv for providing him access to a knowledgeable Wii community._


----------



## extherian (May 2, 2020)

Surely none of this material can actually be used, though, right? It's copyrighted Nintendo information, so it's of no help to emulator developers or ROM hackers because they'd get taken down.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 2, 2020)

extherian said:


> Surely none of this material can actually be used, though, right? It's copyrighted Nintendo information, so it's of no help to emulator developers or ROM hackers because they'd get taken down.


Facts are not copyrightable, although expression of them may be (although some of these "facts" may in turn be an expression of human creativity) - that's why it's legal to copy a recipe as long as you rewrite it in your own words, and why the Compaq Portable bios (or the "compatible" system roms built into many emulators) are legal

For whatever it's worth, Nintendo doesn't seem to be terribly interested in obstructing distribution of the main Pokemon leaks (or for that matter of the Spaceworld 1997 roms, which have been openly posted on TCRF for over a year);
in the particular case of the Wii stuff, most of that is BroadOn's code - how much would Acer care?


----------



## extherian (May 2, 2020)

Ryccardo said:


> Facts are not copyrightable, although expression of them may be (although some of these "facts" may in turn be an expression of human creativity) - that's why it's legal to copy a recipe as long as you rewrite it in your own words, and why the Compaq Portable bios (or the "compatible" system roms built into many emulators) are legal
> 
> For whatever it's worth, Nintendo doesn't seem to be terribly interested in obstructing distribution of the main Pokemon leaks (or for that matter of the Spaceworld 1997 roms, which have been openly posted on TCRF for over a year);
> in the particular case of the Wii stuff, most of that is BroadOn's code - how much would **CENSORED* *care?



There's been rumours floating around the internet for ages that all the current N64 emulators used knowledge from the Oman archive, and as such aren't clean-room reverse engineered implementations. If that's true then it would in theory open them up to being sued if Nintendo felt like bothering.

Also, I removed the link to Acer Cloud Technology in your post - I was accused of spamming by the forum software because it was part of the text I quoted from you.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2020)

I'm just kind of hoping all these nintendo leaks leads to a leak of either the super mario world prototype, DD ocarina of time, mother 64, the megaman legends 3 demo or something completely unexpected.


----------

